# Is their anywhere that can still do deletes?



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Not a national chain as they're too visible to the EPA, but you might be able to find someone local.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Why can't they just provide the deletes to the off-road racers and then notify the EPA of the VIN that will no longer be used for on-road use? I'm sure that would satisfy everybody right? Maybe somebody could e-mail AOC for her recommendation?



























Maybe even send out a list of all of the VINs they provided deletes for in a plea deal?


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

That was humor folks.... relax!


----------



## kbarzo (Jan 31, 2016)

I don't think anyone takes anything you say seriously anyway. ??


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

LOL... @sailurman you had me at AOC...LMAO


----------



## NHRA (Oct 12, 2014)

This is one of the reasons i just traded in my 2014 with 80k on it. Was not about to risk all of the problems related to the Diesels DEF once the 100k warranty ran out. I wanted a new car also, had it for 5 1/2 years.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

NHRA said:


> This is one of the reasons i just traded in my 2014 with 80k on it. Was not about to risk all of the problems related to the Diesels DEF once the 100k warranty ran out. I wanted a new car also, had it for 5 1/2 years.


I've thought about the same, but we have a few guys with really high miles on theirs and I'm not reading about constant problems at high mileage. Seems once you have all the extended coverage stuff replaced (5 yr/120k miles) then you should be set. I'm around 130k on mine and will probably go to about 200, then upgrade to a 19 which should be coming in off lease around that time.

My attempt to find employment that does not require 100+ miles round trip per day has not been successful so I'm stuck making the long haul and needing awesome MPG for now. I wouldn't mind a hybrid if I could get 600+ miles per tank but even those have their share of problems, and highways are not where hybrid shine anyways.


----------



## Burnzy (Dec 17, 2019)

They are still out there


----------

